# Your car ...



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Hej i just wondered ,what cars you guys drive?

Make + model + year+color
Modifications(if any)

Nissan Maxima 2000 SE Charcoal Gray
5speed manual
Exhaust,Angel eyes headlights, G35 18" Rims, 300zx Red Calipers, Short Shift, Interior LEDs,AE Fog lights
update 07/23/07 -->greddy turbo 15psi 400+hp @5k rpm !!! i might be the strongest maxima ,next week dyno tests!! and then english town

Cheers 
WS


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

wizardslovak said:


> Hej i just wondered ,what cars you guys drive?
> 
> Make + model + year+color
> Modifications(if any)
> ...


sounds like a sweet ride, hope you got snow tires for up at the north pole.
i have an 07 jetta wolfsburg, 16" alloy wheels, and chrome grill?


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

two cars:

2006 Porsche Cayenne S titanium edition
1995 Ferrari F355 GTS


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

we had a thread similar to this awhile back

CAR THREAD


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

<-------------------


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I posted in the car thread but right now all I have is my 1992 Lexus ES300. I'm waiting to purchase a 2004 (or 03 or 05) 350z.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

RAFAEL C said:


> <-------------------


''
Soon to be an Aprilia


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

My baby's grill is to my left
<------------------


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

2003 Nissan Sentra SER Spec V 6 speed w/ short shifter. I wanna get a Toyota Prius.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

1988 ford bronco II

3" cat-less exhaust, 3" body life, bosch fog lamps, 18" MA Audio sub in custom ported box


----------



## Chuck Strobeck (Jun 2, 2006)

89 camaro v6 auto. I have this for pizza deliverys. Im getting a brand new 2008 mustang gt in a few months.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

99 Trans AM WS6 (mods yes) 
97 infinity QX4 (off road truck)


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

2000 Chrysler _*Grand*_ Voyager, bitches!


----------



## corpse_grinder0 (Jun 1, 2007)

93 Toyota MR2
05 Yamaha R6 millions of mods
07 Yamaha R1 few mods


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

wpviper said:


> 99 Trans AM WS6 (mods yes)
> 97 infinity QX4 (off road truck)


What mods on the TA?


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Make + model + year+color
Modifications(if any)

Nissan Maxima 2000 SE Charcoal Gray
5speed manual
Exhaust,Angel eyes headlights, G35 18" Rims, 300zx Red Calipers, Short Shift, Interior LEDs,AE Fog lights

chevy monte carlo ls, 2003, yellow

added in a new audio system, put blue neons on the inside, added foglights, threw in xenon headlights, took off the muffler, and thats all i can think of at the moment.....soon im gonig to paint the interior


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

2003 Nissan Altima 2.5SL


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

2006 C6 Z51 
1963 C2 SWC
2003 Z-71
IS 350
ITR


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

i just bought Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution 9 MRX Black 2006 6sp manual 15k miles,Gerret Twin turbines 
should get it Friday 
hihi my dream just came true!!!


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

where is the muscle?

i read ricer and moded four bangers.

my daily driver is my 07 sonata, cuz i lounge in that car
and then the fun begins with the 67 cuda, i put the 502 mopar crate and it turns over but that is as far as i got with $$$$ and time.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Chuck Strobeck said:


> 89 camaro v6 auto. I have this for pizza deliverys. Im getting a brand new 2008 mustang gt in a few months.


Camaro to mustang??? Why not wait for the new Camaro?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

american cars are good but Japanese power thats real power !!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

wizardslovak said:


> american cars are good but Japanese power thats real power !!!


Install a turbo or supercharger on American cars and sure they will have that "real power" too with a little tweaking!
You cant mess with original American muscle cars man come on.
Japanese cars do tend to have an edge on aesthetics thats something I will give them.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

wizardslovak said:


> american cars are good but Japanese power thats real power !!!


japanese power??????????????

maybe in kung fu not on the road all these imports are supercharged with a light body and a baby bottle. the jap bikes are quick as sh*t but your ass is above your head. drive with pride not with your ass in the air.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

joefish219 said:


> american cars are good but Japanese power thats real power !!!


japanese power??????????????

maybe in kung fu not on the road all these imports are supercharged with a light body and a baby bottle. the jap bikes are quick as sh*t but your ass is above your head. drive with pride not with your ass in the air.
[/quote]

HAHA. I agree!!


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

wizardslovak said:


> american cars are good but Japanese power thats real power !!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

wpviper said:


> american cars are good but Japanese power thats real power !!!

























[/quote]


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

97 dodge ram 1500, burning 6 quarts of oil a week and loving every drop.

99 dodge intrepid, just too lazy to put the motor in. once i do though it'll be a beast.

awaiting a dodge challenger, im definately financing when they come out.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

04 Toyota Tundra, no noticable mods yet


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

92 Lotus Elan Turbo, no mods

daz


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I have cars and motorcycles, but primarily travel by bike

Top speed on flats about 35mph
Top speed down hill about 47mph
Maximum sustainable flat ground speed 28mph
Starve a terrorist, ride a bike!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Make + model + year+color

Nissan+350z+2005+Metallic Gray


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^nice I love ur outfit btw, specially ur shoes









i posted mine on the other thread but here it is again it is a benzo
















nothing spcial about my car btw no nice color, no nice rims just a car that takes me from point A to point B


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Are you handicapped pink....


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Daily driver: 06 Cobalt

Beater truck: 83 Chevy Silverado

Toys: 77 Grand Prix 454, 75 Vega soon to have 350.

Bike: 75 Kawasaki Mach III 3cyl-2stroke


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> ^nice I love ur outfit btw, specially ur shoes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh... i'm not even gonna continue with you, cuz I'm no hater like yourself.
let's try to keep this a "car thread"


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Are you handicapped pink....


No i just parked there for one quick minute to go to the ATM right infront


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

just because you have a benzo does that mean you have special privileges? lol


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> american cars are good but Japanese power thats real power !!!

























[/quote]









[/quote]
Agreed. 
Real power?








Rice has nothing on some good old american Muscle. Some people watched the Fast and furious too many times. An 11 second import car has probably 40K dumped into it on top of what the car cost. The only reason they have any speed is they are made of plastic and weigh nothing.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

77gp454 said:


> american cars are good but Japanese power thats real power !!!

























[/quote]









[/quote]
Agreed. 
Real power?








Rice has nothing on some good old american Muscle. Some people watched the Fast and furious too many times. An 11 second import car has probably 40K dumped into it on top of what the car cost. The only reason they have any speed is they are made of plastic and weigh nothing.
[/quote]

there's nothing wrong with composite cars :laugh:


----------



## darkemotion562 (Sep 13, 2005)

LMAO these threads always turn out the same...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

77gp454 said:


> american cars are good but Japanese power thats real power !!!

























[/quote]









[/quote]
Agreed. 
Real power?








Rice has nothing on some good old american Muscle. Some people watched the Fast and furious too many times. An 11 second import car has probably 40K dumped into it on top of what the car cost. The only reason they have any speed is they are made of plastic and weigh nothing.
[/quote]

Funny, I see more plastic in vettes than most imports.









Some imports I wouldn't mind driving. 






















































You know imports.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

77gp454 said:


> just because you have a benzo does that mean you have special privileges? lol


I had to look closely, I thought it was a Miata.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

AK? A mercedes? When did you pick that up?

Are you seen the new C-class thats coming out? They look badass.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> AK? A mercedes? When did you pick that up?
> 
> Are you seen the new C-class thats coming out? They look badass.


He,He-Just alittle suprise..

Yeah I have seen them-They look nice as hell-But certainly wont drop the coin for it though....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

that looks like a nice upgrade from the focus...



Spoiler



AK be big pimpin


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> american cars are good but Japanese power thats real power !!!

























[/quote]









[/quote]
Agreed. 
Real power?








Rice has nothing on some good old american Muscle. Some people watched the Fast and furious too many times. An 11 second import car has probably 40K dumped into it on top of what the car cost. The only reason they have any speed is they are made of plastic and weigh nothing.
[/quote]

there's nothing wrong with composite cars :laugh:
[/quote]

Thats true. But the 25k-50k spent on these 4 and 6 banger imports is what gets them there. Add that to any American made muscle and your good. Might be hard to find traction but....haha.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

notaverage said:


> american cars are good but Japanese power thats real power !!!

























[/quote]









[/quote]
Agreed. 
Real power?








Rice has nothing on some good old american Muscle. Some people watched the Fast and furious too many times. An 11 second import car has probably 40K dumped into it on top of what the car cost. The only reason they have any speed is they are made of plastic and weigh nothing.
[/quote]

there's nothing wrong with composite cars :laugh:
[/quote]

Thats true. But the 25k-50k spent on these 4 and 6 banger imports is what gets them there. Add that to any American made muscle and your good. Might be hard to find traction but....haha.
[/quote]

I have never had any problem finding traction on any of my corvette's you cant get much more composite then a vette...


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

My ride. And I only drive domestic. I dont support foreign countries.

If you have ever been in a war you would understand!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

dennq said:


> My ride. And I only drive domestic. I dont support foreign countries.
> 
> If you have ever been in a war you would understand!


Hehe...

You live in Canada.
You drive an american-made* car.
How is that considered domestic, considering that you live in another country to the north of the US?

Not trying to bash Canada or give off any hatred-feelings, just curious. I'd understand it more if you lived in the US, bought Ford or GM to support America, the American economy, the American workers, etc., etc., etc.

*(I know that not all Ford parts are made in the US, that its just installed and put together in the US)


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> My ride. And I only drive domestic. I dont support foreign countries.
> 
> If you have ever been in a war you would understand!


Hehe...

You live in Canada.
You drive an american-made* car.
How is that considered domestic, considering that you live in another country to the north of the US?

Not trying to bash Canada or give off any hatred-feelings, just curious. I'd understand it more if you lived in the US, bought Ford or GM to support America, the American economy, the American workers, etc., etc., etc.

*(I know that not all Ford parts are made in the US, that its just installed and put together in the US)
[/quote]

Besides all that...

My Honda Accord was assembled in the USA, or Canada with a percentage of American, and Canadian parts...

It was shipped by an American Trucker to an American Dealer and provided MANY American jobs throughout its creation and life as I pay American workers to repair it... not that it breaks much tho... it's a HONDA!!


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

Canada is America Jr. what are you talking about (j/k I dont want to hear any bit*hing)


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

ProdigalMarine said:


> My ride. And I only drive domestic. I dont support foreign countries.
> 
> If you have ever been in a war you would understand!


Hehe...

You live in Canada.
You drive an american-made* car.
How is that considered domestic, considering that you live in another country to the north of the US?

Not trying to bash Canada or give off any hatred-feelings, just curious. I'd understand it more if you lived in the US, bought Ford or GM to support America, the American economy, the American workers, etc., etc., etc.

*(I know that not all Ford parts are made in the US, that its just installed and put together in the US)
[/quote]

Yes I live in Canada. I live south of Detroit Michigan. Believe it or not.

Ford Motor Co. is in Ford City which is in Canada. It is now called Windsor but there is still signs saying Ford City. Windsor Casting Plant was built in 1924 here. Every 5.4 L. 3v engine is built in Windsor as is the 6.8L V10 from mostly North American parts supporting good paying North American jobs.

Being assembled from off-shore parts and being built from the ground up is a whole different story. That includes design. I work where they build North American cars and trucks. I support when I can the North American economy.

Ever wonder why people cant find a good paying job to support a family. Its because all the good paying jobs are going far away.

Wonder why you are paying record high prices for fuel. Its because its going to China to fuel their economy to ship cheap goods to us.

We are going the way of England... everybody works in retail for mimimum wage and part time.

No money, no pensions and no medical benefits. No jobs.

Remember Reganomics??????


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> My ride. And I only drive domestic. I dont support foreign countries.
> 
> If you have ever been in a war you would understand!


Hehe...

You live in Canada.
You drive an american-made* car.
How is that considered domestic, considering that you live in another country to the north of the US?

Not trying to bash Canada or give off any hatred-feelings, just curious. I'd understand it more if you lived in the US, bought Ford or GM to support America, the American economy, the American workers, etc., etc., etc.

*(I know that not all Ford parts are made in the US, that its just installed and put together in the US)
[/quote]

Besides all that...

My Honda Accord was assembled in the USA, or Canada with a percentage of American, and Canadian parts...

It was shipped by an American Trucker to an American Dealer and provided MANY American jobs throughout its creation and life as I pay American workers to repair it... not that it breaks much tho... it's a HONDA!!
[/quote]

Honda has a huge factory in Marysville Ohio, just outside Columbus so theres a chance your Accord was made about 30 miles away from me.


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

My other ride...


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

dennq said:


> My other ride...


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!
I think choppers and harley's are tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

dennq said:


> My other ride...


I like your style Sir-


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

93' STS on 20"'s DOA 3" catback pipes


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> american cars are good but Japanese power thats real power !!!

























[/quote]









[/quote]
Agreed. 
Real power?








Rice has nothing on some good old american Muscle. Some people watched the Fast and furious too many times. An 11 second import car has probably 40K dumped into it on top of what the car cost. The only reason they have any speed is they are made of plastic and weigh nothing.
[/quote]

there's nothing wrong with composite cars :laugh:
[/quote]

Thats true. But the 25k-50k spent on these 4 and 6 banger imports is what gets them there. Add that to any American made muscle and your good. Might be hard to find traction but....haha.
[/quote]

I have never had any problem finding traction on any of my corvette's you cant get much more composite then a vette...
[/quote]
i know of a few vettes that dont get traction, but they pull so hard though especially up top. Japanese cars are ok as long as they don't have ten foot wings or ugly body kits and go fast.


----------



## manfish (Nov 22, 2005)

My first car, just chills in my driveway most of the time. I drive a 2000 blazer these days. I take this baby out on the weekends and when i can afford to drive it. Its a 1966 El Camino. 536 H.P. and 507 LBS. of torque. Out of a small block chevy! You wonder how, it was a long tedious process. It took about 6 differant motor builds to get to this point and i am still not happy with it. Its fun, but there could always be a little more here and there. 
The specs.....
- chevy 350 4 bolt mains, .30 over
- forged bottom end
- comp cams valve train
- milodon deep sump pan
- high volume pump
- late model camel hump heads, valved and port matched
- pete jackson gear drive
- msd ignition
- weigand tunnel ram
- dual 500 holleys
- headman headers
- 2.5 flowmaster exhaust
- th 350 tranny
- 4:10 richmond gears
- posi 12 bolt, 4 link setup

these are just some of the important parts, the trick to horsepower is to match parts and make them compliment each other. My carbs are port matched to the carb spacers, the spacers matched to the intake manifold, intake manifolod matched to the heads, heads port matched to the headers and a large exhaust for a quik exit! ohh and i fully flowed the block also, that meens all the oil return shoots and holes in the block i ground out super smooth for faster oil return so the moving parts are always super slippery and the pump does not have to work so hard and rob some of those precious horses!.... Thanks for checking out my car.

-chris-


----------

